# Mail et pièces jointes



## Amadeus75 (7 Mai 2014)

Est il possible sur ipad d envoyer un mail avec plusieurs pièces jointes ( documents fait avec page ) ,? Si cela est possible  pouvez vous m expliquer la marché à suivre 
Je vous en remercie


----------



## Gwen (7 Mai 2014)

Directement non. 

Par contre, tu peux envoyer tes documents pages dans Goodreader et ensuite les envoyer par lot sans aucun souci.

Mais cela nécessite d'avoir un gestionnaire de fichiers comme Goodreader.


----------



## Amadeus75 (9 Mai 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse je viens de prendre, goodreader reste plus qu.a se familiariser avec


----------

